# Canon 1DX sample photos posted



## waving_odd (Feb 7, 2012)

So this CR3 said:



Canon Rumors said:


> There will not be a 5D Mark III or similar announced on February 7, 2012. It is suggested the “embargo” lift on the 7th may be for samples from the EOS-1D X.



It's now Feb 7. I just check Canon JP and DC Watch. There are still no high resolution samples.

Would this embargo lift be actually related to the announcement of 24-70 f/2.8 II on Feb 7?

When will we be able to see 1D X high resolution samples like those of D800 that are available on day 1???


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 7, 2012)

*1D X high res samples just appeared*

Check this out: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos1dx/


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

It looks like all images are straight from the camera, shot in JPEG with WB set to Auto. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

Why today??? 
I think Canon clearly feels the pressure from Nikon : : : :


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

wow.
Looking forward to higher ISO samples. It says coming soon....


----------



## Astro (Feb 7, 2012)

check again.... your doing something wrong.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

Check the second protrait's background noise, not as good as I expected.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



simonxu11 said:


> Check the second protrait's background noise, not as good as I expected.



the second one sucks.... it´s not very sharp either. not a good example imho.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



Canon-F1 said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Check the second protrait's background noise, not as good as I expected.
> ...


Exactly~How come they can use this as the offical sample!! And the model is not as pretty as Nikon's ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## herbert (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

Is the sample image from the 600mm mark II any better than you would expect from the mark I?


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



simonxu11 said:


> Check the second protrait's background noise, not as good as I expected.


That's shot at 1600 ISO. If that's straight from the camera it's pretty good. If shot in RAW that noise is gone in a heartbeat with minimal noise reduction added. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



herbert said:


> Is the sample image from the 600mm mark II any better than you would expect from the mark I?


I wish I can tell the difference


----------



## ereka (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



smirkypants said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Check the second protrait's background noise, not as good as I expected.
> ...



I didn't notice any noise when viewing the image at 100%. Only when mentioned did I magnify to 200% and then you can see some noise. I think that's what they call 'pixel peeping'? For 1600 ISO (assuming it hasn't undergone any post processing to reduce noise) it seems pretty darn good to me! It would be interesting to see an equivalent image shot with the new D800.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

That's it, I'm switching to Konica


----------



## JR (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

Too bad they are not including any picture with ISO above 6400 yet...


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



simonxu11 said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...



Here's a Nikon D4 image example shot at ISO 100 and it's not even close for me to those ISO 400 / 800 examples from 1D X taking into account look and feel of the images. I know it depends on personal taste, but I don't think ISO is the only thing we should pay attention to.

The ISO 1600 image is blurry and it looks like a shot with focus-error (may be front-focus due to recomposing after focus lock, for instance), however if you make it smaller it looks fine: resized sample of ISO 1600 shot and the grainy background even at 100% crop looks almost the same as in ISO 100 shot above made on D4.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



nightbreath said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...


I guess you're right ;D ;D


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

Another thing that astonished me was that all sample shots were made at Auto WB setting. If you look on samples of other recently released models (Nikon's for example), you'll be able to see that WB of those was set manually to some XXXX Kelvin value.

If these 1D X examples are straight from the camera it means that it becomes much easier to handle colors and easier to post-process (or post-processing might be not even needed for some areas of photography). WB might have been configured in-camera though, as Canon's added some editing functions inside of it


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



nightbreath said:


> Another thing that astonished me was that all sample shots were made at Auto WB setting. If you look on samples of other recently released models (Nikon's for example), you'll be able to see that WB of those was set manually to some XXXX Kelvin value.
> 
> If these 1D X examples are straight from the camera it means that it becomes much easier to handle colors and easier to post-process (or post-processing might be not even needed for some areas of photography). WB might have been configured in-camera though, as Canon's added some editing functions inside of it


It seems Canon always release their sample pics straight from the camera, but Nikon's pics are usually from their NX software.
Just hope the new 5D will get the similar feature


----------



## willhuff.net (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

I was hoping this camera would have a huge increase in dynamic range, but after looking at the image of the sprinter in the starting blocks, it doesn't look like that is the case. Canon has a long way to go to catch up with Nikon in terms of DR.


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

I noticed that Aperture doesn't recognize the 135mm lens... 135mm f/2.0 L II anyone?


----------



## Meh (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



willhuff.net said:


> I was hoping this camera would have a huge increase in dynamic range, but after looking at the image of the sprinter in the starting blocks, it doesn't look like that is the case. Canon has a long way to go to catch up with Nikon in terms of DR.



That may be true (we don't know yet the DR of the 1DX sensor) but I don't think you can make a definitive conclusion from those images... they are jpegs which are only 8-bit therefore whatever DR is in the RAW file has to be compressed and we don't necessarily know how they were processed. We are also viewing the images on a computer monitor which (unless you have a specialized monitor) can not display nearly as much DR as camera sensors can record. Someone who knows more about this might be able to explain it better... or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

2nd image looks ok to me especially jpeg from camera i have 27" cinema display so see it really good but im not a pixel peeper!


----------



## mitchell3417 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

1600 ISO 1DX image has less noise than the 640 ISO D800 image. That's a clear difference in philosophy. I personally like canon's philosophy better.

76.5 MB per RAW D800 image. That's crazy.


----------



## Meh (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

It's not crazy exactly... just maybe overkill for the average photographer. At 36MP Nikon may simply be targeting studio photographers and others who are asking for more MP in a FF DSLR rather than buying into a MF system. There are at least 2 pro photographers on this site who have been making this point.

Also may not be apples to apples to compare 1DX and D800... better comparison is to the D4 which is the same philosophy as the 1DX.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 7, 2012)

Just saw them now. Were not there when I post.

But I thought they will at least showcase some at high ISO like 51200... ???


----------



## charlytex (Feb 7, 2012)

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/samples/index.html

What do you think compared to 1d mark IV?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 7, 2012)

i think one thread about this is enough and you should check before posting.


----------



## dk (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

I'm so relieved. It looks like 'upgrading' from my 5D2 would be a step down. I only looked at the 1600 iso sample, but it looked overprocessed, plasticky and like a very small sensor. Certainly no resolution advantage.

OK, realistically, you can't tell anything from these pics. Why the hell does a huge multinational firm like Canon allow those to be the very first images associated with their cameras? The world is heaving with excellent photographers who could have done an infinitely better job with any of their DSLRs.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 7, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> i think one thread about this is enough and you should check before posting.



I agree.

But just FYI, I created this thread on Feb 7 at 12:17:48 AM.

This one was created at 01:42:40 AM.

This official one from CR Guy was created at 08:39:43 AM.

Just saying....


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

So, Canon has posted some in-camera JPEGs. How long until we see the embargo on other images lifted?


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

I'm very disappointed that they choose to release unrealistic exposures as examples. Who shoots 1/8000s at ISO800? No one. I get they want to show some higher ISO images, but how about some realistic low-light shots?


----------



## Meh (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



dk said:


> I'm so relieved. It looks like 'upgrading' from my 5D2 would be a step down. I only looked at the 1600 iso sample, but it looked overprocessed, plasticky and like a very small sensor. *Certainly no resolution advantage*.



Not sure I understand... were you expecting that the 1DX 18MP sensor would have a resolution advantage over the 5D2 21MP sensor?


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*

Yawn. I'm sure the 1DX will do a very good job with 100-1600 ISO image.....what I want to see is 3200 and up images shot in challenging low light situations.


----------



## JR (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



Meh said:


> dk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so relieved. It looks like 'upgrading' from my 5D2 would be a step down. I only looked at the 1600 iso sample, but it looked overprocessed, plasticky and like a very small sensor. *Certainly no resolution advantage*.
> ...



Yes! Canon claimed at the time they launch the 1DX that the new sensor in the 1DX, while 18MP versus the current 21MP would provide better real life resolution. Not quite sure what that means and if it just Marketing talking...



bigblue1ca said:


> Yawn. I'm sure the 1DX will do a very good job with 100-1600 ISO image.....what I want to see is 3200 and up images shot in challenging low light situations.



I agree with you and at first I was a bit disappointed to not see any 3200 or 6400 and higher ISO shots in these sample. However, after reading some of the posts here I took a second look at the 1600 portrait and I must admit it looks pretty spectacular with almost no noise. I dont think my ISO 800 is that good on my 5D mkII. So this gave me hope and excitment about what this puppy will do at 3200-12800...we will just have to wait.

It could just be the style of the photographer, but these portrait seem more snappy then their equivalent from the Nikon D4...I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## Meh (Feb 7, 2012)

@JR... LOL yes now I recall that being said... I must have completely ignored it as marketing BS.


----------



## JR (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh said:


> @JR... LOL yes now I recall that being said... I must have completely ignored it as marketing BS.



It probably is too! 

...they never backed that statement with facts or anything...


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 7, 2012)

Did they let the engineers take these? Picture 2 is just terrible. How am I supposed to judge the capabilities of the camera with shite worl like that?


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: 1D X high res samples just appeared*



JR said:


> I agree with you and at first I was a bit disappointed to not see any 3200 or 6400 and higher ISO shots in these sample. However, after reading some of the posts here I took a second look at the 1600 portrait and I must admit it looks pretty spectacular with almost no noise. I dont think my ISO 800 is that good on my 5D mkII. So this gave me hope and excitment about what this puppy will do at 3200-12800...we will just have to wait.



Yes, I looked at that one 1600 image as well, but like you I'd like to really see the 6400-12800 range and the Raw images, as that's the range I'm willing to pay $$$ in order that I can get that extra stop or two of light/low noise performance to shoot with. This over and above the seemingly very good AF system of the 1DX. So it's hurry up and wait for this and then it's cross my fingers that the 5DX is announced by the end of the month so I can weigh out my needs vs. the specs and cost diff between the two. Granted, I have until next fall until I'll really need the low light capabilities again, so as long as this all gets sorted out by then and I can have a new camera in hand by Sept/Oct, I'll be happy, although sooner would certainly be better. ;D


----------



## Z (Feb 15, 2012)

In image 1 you can see the model's contact lenses. Not a recognised measure of sharpness, but I like it nonetheless.


----------

